# Tunnel Portal Specs?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I am going to need some help in the area of Tunnel Portal Size.
I am using Aristo-Craft .332 Brass Track.
I am in the process of constructing a Train Shed (if it ever stops raining and flooding).
I want to be able to access this shed through portals (I will need two), that I can secure to the point of keeping critters out. I already have figured out how to secure the track area to prevent this incursion, but I need the dimensions that I will use for the actual portal.
We will run primarily 1/29th stuff, but there may be the occasional 1/24th or 1/20th used. Is there any place I can go to get these specs? I could, if necessary, design the portal area to be flexible so that I could have one separate portal for each scale.
Needless to say, any suggestions and/or direction, is greatly appreciated. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Noel, 

Contact me off list and I will email you a gif file of the D&RGW clearance template for 1:20. This should allow any engine or rolling stock you own to clear. Bear in mind that the later engines, the K27's in particular were standard gauge engines on narrow gauge running gear, so the clearances were for the most part standard gauge. 

Bob C.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Noel 
I like the idea of having different scale portals. Since you are primarily 1/29th I would build a portal for that scale first. 
I would take the the file that Bob has and make a 20.3 scale portal and you could use it for the narrow gauge stuff. 

Hey Bob, 
It was the K-37 that was built out of a standard gauge locomotive. 

Rodney


----------

